# Screws for mounting boxes



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I've always used 1 inch drywall screws. I lose the bits prior to them burning up.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

ElectricMon said:


> So I always use square drive LR type screws but they are hard to find at big box stores. What do you think about Philips lath screws they are also for securing metal to wood and I can always find those? If you use them have you found they burn more bits up and not worth it?


How about Spax screws? They take phillips or square drive and I think they are at Home Depot in Canada and the USA.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe go to a fastener store and buy a bucket of 1 1/4" and a bucket of 3".


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

ElectricMon said:


> So I always use square drive LR type screws but they are hard to find at big box stores. What do you think about Philips lath screws they are also for securing metal to wood and I can always find those? If you use them have you found they burn more bits up and not worth it?


I always use #10 Hex washer head sheet metal screw. They use a 5/16" nut driver. The nut drivers in a screw gun last for years as long as you have the clutch set properly or use an impact driver. Not the Tec Screws for wood.


----------



## ElectricMon (Jan 17, 2018)

3DDesign said:


> ElectricMon said:
> 
> 
> > So I always use square drive LR type screws but they are hard to find at big box stores. What do you think about Philips lath screws they are also for securing metal to wood and I can always find those? If you use them have you found they burn more bits up and not worth it?
> ...


So do you find that the larger screw heads get in the way or is it a non issue


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ElectricMon said:


> So do you find that the larger screw heads get in the way or is it a non issue


Never found that to be an issue.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

We used to just use roofing nails.
Never broke / burned up a driver tip or needed to charge a battery with that.


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

ElectricMon said:


> So I always use square drive LR type screws but they are hard to find at big box stores. What do you think about Philips lath screws they are also for securing metal to wood and I can always find those? If you use them have you found they burn more bits up and not worth it?


We use the lathe screws. They grip well on the philips bits and don’t snap like basic wood or drywall screws.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Simpson Electric said:


> We use the lathe screws. They grip well on the philips bits and don’t snap like basic wood or drywall screws.


I had to look those up, never heard that term.

Just called them truss heads.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Anyone running out of their favorite stuff has poor inventory control.

Carried far enough, poor inventory control can bankrupt you.

1) Buying too much of the wrong stuff basically 'buries' your money.

2) Running out all the time of nickel and dime fasteners that have a tremendous impact on your tempo, your builds -- good grief. Panic runs to Big Box Hardware can screw up your whole day.

&&&

If it's cheap and tiny -- and you use it quite a lot -- don't ever let yourself run out. 

For such items, you can well afford to carry a 'stocking inventory.'

But that's about it. 

There are just too many items used in our trade for any of us to operate our own warehouse.

Most big ECs won't even ship materials back from a Commercial job. It all goes into the trash. It's literally too expensive to take back to the shop -- and no-one wants partial boxes of anything when they're ordering for a significant job.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I built a deck off the back door of my house
I had bought a large bucket of those green colored
deck screws withe star bit head.

I had so many left over , I've been using those
the last couple of years. I'm almost done with 
them though.


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

We were buying teck screws at Home Depot or SH 100 at a time for a couple of bucks.
Then went to a fastener warehouse and bought 5000 for about $30. Still have about 4500 left.


----------



## sodiq (Feb 21, 2018)

daveEM said:


> I've always used 1 inch drywall screws. I lose the bits prior to them burning up.


Try to get another one from store around u, or u can get it online


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

NewElect85 said:


> We were buying teck screws at Home Depot or SH 100 at a time for a couple of bucks.
> Then went to a fastener warehouse and bought 5000 for about $30. Still have about 4500 left.


I make an annual trip to the fastener store and then put them in the Nalgene screw tops.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Simpson Electric said:
> 
> 
> > We use the lathe screws. They grip well on the philips bits and don’t snap like basic wood or drywall screws.
> ...


And I always called them pan heads.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Arrow3030 said:


> And I always called them pan heads.


Not really a pan head as a pan head is 2 or 3 times thicker than a truss head.


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Arrow3030 said:
> 
> 
> > And I always called them pan heads.
> ...


True. They also don't have the extra width at the head. I used thousands of pan heads and once I started with "truss heads" (better MechDVR? ; ) ) I never looked back.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

ElectricMon said:


> So do you find that the larger screw heads get in the way or is it a non issue


Actually they are nicer. It makes it easier to wrap the ground wire around it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Simpson Electric said:


> True. They also don't have the extra width at the head. I used thousands of pan heads and once I started with "truss heads" (better MechDVR? ; ) ) I never looked back.


I agree on using them because of the larger head and more holding power because of that.

Not having a Fastenal or Graybar close by I don't have a source that is close any longer but there is an HVAC supplier close so hex heads it is for now.

Not a big deal on the name, I had just never heard that term, I guess they are used for wire lath out your way?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Actually they are nicer. It makes it easier to wrap the ground wire around it.


Some hack been giving you lessons?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Arrow3030 said:


> And I always called them pan heads.


Are you talking about "wafer heads"? Sheer metal with large head type?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I use #10x1" teks, on EVERYTHING. (almost)


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Americans and their Phillips screws. It's a wonder they don't ride dinosaurs to work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Americans and their Phillips screws. It's a wonder they don't ride dinosaurs to work.


When something works well you stick with it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When something works well you stick with it.


They work well at falling off your driver and rolling under the refrigerator.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

joebanana said:


> Arrow3030 said:
> 
> 
> > And I always called them pan heads.
> ...


Same style w/o the tapping tip.

A guy I worked for called them pan heads.
The box says k-lathe screw.
Mech calls them truss heads (never heard that before)
I've heard them called wafer heads too.

I guess I'll go with truss head from now on bc I like that image I thanked mech for posting.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> They work well at falling off your driver and rolling under the refrigerator.


I never have that problem. I use a magnetic shaft with an impact tip in it.

When using an impact gun phillips works very well.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Arrow3030 said:


> Same style w/o the tapping tip.
> 
> A guy I worked for called them pan heads.
> The box says k-lathe screw.
> ...


The slang around here is: silver bullets. ( also pan-heads )

They are especially nifty for face-screwed materials... of which B-Line and CADDY make so many handy items.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I never have that problem. I use a magnetic shaft with an impact tip in it.
> 
> When using an impact gun phillips works very well.


Magnetic shaft is another dumb invention. It just collects metalic debris. Just use a good Canadian invention to begin with :vs_laugh: .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Magnetic shaft is another dumb invention. It just collects metalic debris. Just use a good Canadian invention to begin with :vs_laugh: .


I don't have that problem, at all. It works very well. 

I really don't care for square drive all that much. I find that the tip often gets stuck in it as the tip starts to deform the inside of the square opening on the screwhead, almost to the point of it stripping. 

I like combo screws with phillips/straight this way I can drive it in with the phillips but I have the option to torque it with the straight screwdriver if I want.

If I had the option, I would use all 5/16 hex head screws. They stick in the magnetic tip the best, they are the easiest to start, and they never strip.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I don't have that problem, at all. It works very well.
> 
> I really don't care for square drive all that much. I find that the tip often gets stuck in it as the tip starts to deform the inside of the square opening on the screwhead, almost to the point of it stripping.
> 
> ...


Seriously, it's whatever you're used to. We grew up on Robbies and love them  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Seriously, it's whatever you're used to. We grew up on Robbies and love them  .


I agree about it being what you are used to with the caveat that it's also what's commonly available.

I don't mind square when it's there, but I am not going to go out of my way and pay more money for screws with square drive.

When doing panel changes, I always have 2 tips right there next to me, a straight to take the old panel apart and a #2 square to put the new panel together since the breakers, neutral/ground bars, and panel cover screws are all square drive.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FWIW, I will completely assimilate when I move to northern Canada. I'm not the kind of person to move into someone else's house and try to start changing things. #2 robertson it is!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> They work well at falling off your driver and rolling under the refrigerator.


Hmm, never had that problem as I use good magnetic chucks.

I have had torx and Robertson screws that pull the tip out of the holder and waste a lot of time pulling it back out after each screw.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have had torx and Robertson screws that pull the tip out of the holder and waste a lot of time pulling it back out after each screw.


Because of that reason, I very rarely use a #2 square tip in a magnetic shaft. I will just use a 2" long tip directly in my impact gun.

That's what I was talking about earlier, when the square tip gets stuck is the start of the tip stripping inside of the screw head. It dug into the metal. To get it out you just turn it back a bit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> The slang around here is: silver bullets. ( also pan-heads )
> 
> They are especially nifty for face-screwed materials... of which B-Line and CADDY make so many handy items.


They are not pan heads by any means I refer you to the picture in post #17.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Because of that reason, I very rarely use a #2 square tip in a magnetic shaft. I will just use a 2" long tip directly in my impact gun.
> 
> That's what I was talking about earlier, when the square tip gets stuck is the start of the tip stripping inside of the screw head. It dug into the metal. To get it out you just turn it back a bit.


I don't always notice the tip is stuck in the screw when I pull the gun away but then it's a PIA when you go to pull it out and it falls on the floor and bounces under something.........................like a refrigerator!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I don't always notice the tip is stuck in the screw when I pull the gun away but then it's a PIA when you go to pull it out and it falls on the floor and bounces under something.........................like a refrigerator!


Yup, I left more than a few of them in panels and then realized it on the next job when I noticed the tip was missing :vs_laugh:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hmm, never had that problem as I use good magnetic chucks.
> 
> I have had torx and Robertson screws that pull the tip out of the holder and waste a lot of time pulling it back out after each screw.


It must be the universal experience of all electricians.

The only solution is to use the longer bits that take a 'set' in their holder.

They mate perfectly with impact guns. :biggrin:

I must confess, I just don't use power drive inside panels -- unless it's to remove fasteners.

It turns my stomach to think of all the ruined screws and mechanical lugs my troopers have screwed up over the years.

A single screw-up can kill so much time, money and toil -- I just won't hazard it.

My goal is not fantastic speed -- but totally boner-free installations. 

Zero goofs = fastest time to completion.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

telsa said:


> I must confess, I just don't use power drive inside panels -- unless it's to remove fasteners.
> 
> It turns my stomach to think of all the ruined screws and mechanical lugs my troopers have screwed up over the years.
> 
> ...


You should just get better quality workers who are trained and qualified to use basic tools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Yup, I left more than a few of them in panels and then realized it on the next job when I noticed the tip was missing :vs_laugh:


Yeah man that really blows.

I have climbed up into a nasty hot attics only to realize the tip had come out in a screw down in the crawlspace.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> It must be the universal experience of all electricians.
> 
> The only solution is to use the longer bits that take a 'set' in their holder.
> 
> ...



I bought the new adjustable length screwdriver from Klein a short time back and it came with three 6" blades (#2 Robbie, #1 & #2 Phillips) which work great in my M12 impact.

It's very handy to be able to switch from impact to screwdriver handle.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah man that really blows.
> 
> I have climbed up into a nasty hot attics only to realize the tip had come out in a screw down in the crawlspace.


:vs_laugh:

Speaking of tips, where can I get some impact rated tips without having to order the whole assortment? I have bought many of the 20-30 piece sets when only needing 2 or 3 because the set was $10 and the individual tip was $4.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> :vs_laugh:
> 
> Speaking of tips, where can I get some impact rated tips without having to order the whole assortment? I have bought many of the 20-30 piece sets when only needing 2 or 3 because the set was $10 and the individual tip was $4.


Grainger, McMaster-Carr, Fastenall, or Up-Tite.

Get just the ones you need.

I'm loving the new 6" long ones that came with the new Klein screwdriver.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I bought some long tips from Harbor Freight and have been astounded as to how well they've held up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> I bought some long tips from Harbor Freight and have been astounded as to how well they've held up.


The ones I picked up there exploded under impact use,


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You should just get better quality workers who are trained and qualified to use basic tools.


Based on some of his post about electrical work in CA. maybe we might get lucky and the state will burn down, oh wait it did. :biggrin::vs_laugh::biggrin::vs_laugh:


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

brian john said:


> HackWork said:
> 
> 
> > You should just get better quality workers who are trained and qualified to use basic tools.
> ...


Not really funny if you lived through it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We used to pretty much only use hex head #10 or #12 screws for boxes and whatnot. Lately we started using phillips "truss head" #8 screws for mounting boxes and clips, and they aren't too shabby. They are also 1/2 the cost per fastener, which adds up for the number of screws I go through a year. Plus I don't have to switch bits when going from masonry (I like plastic anchors and phillip screw kits) to wood, so that is pretty handy. I buy Makita #2 phillips bits by the container, and replace the tip once a week or so. The makita gold phillips bits seem to last longer than the milwaukee and dewalt varieties, but they still take a pounding from the m12 fuel impact.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

HackWork said:


> You should just get better quality workers who are trained and qualified to use basic tools.


I design for the talent available.

Perfect people are so hard to find. :smile:

Especially in younger ages.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

I don't see any mention of Pozidrive screws??? Not very common in North America?

Over here, for many applications they are more popular than Philips...Things like decking screws and similar are all Pozidrive these days, but for some strange reason that's probably the fault of you Yanks, our plasterboard (sheetrock?) screws are Philips...

On equipment, we still have a lot of plain slot screws especially on terminals ect, then it seems to be a mix of Philips, Pozidrive and those strange halfbreed Slot/Philips combo's...Torx and Hex are used plus their associated "security" versions, but are not really very common outside certain niche areas...

I also confess that I never knew what a Robertson was before I joined this forum and I don't think I have ever seen screws of that type over here...

The nearest I have seen was on a previous vehicle that needed a specialist long shanked "squaredrive" to get to a certain bolt/large machine screw in the brake or wheel...

I still have the two square drive sockets somewhere that I bought to do this, but I am not sure whether they would be considered a true Robertson though..


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> We used to pretty much only use hex head #10 or #12 screws for boxes and whatnot. Lately we started using phillips "truss head" #8 screws for mounting boxes and clips, and they aren't too shabby. They are also 1/2 the cost per fastener, which adds up for the number of screws I go through a year. Plus I don't have to switch bits when going from masonry (I like plastic anchors and phillip screw kits) to wood, so that is pretty handy. I buy Makita #2 phillips bits by the container, and replace the tip once a week or so. The makita gold phillips bits seem to last longer than the milwaukee and dewalt varieties, but they still take a pounding from the m12 fuel impact.


I often use hex head #10 or #12 with plastic anchors. I don't buy the kits that come with 100 anchors and 100 screws, I just buy a 500 count bag of anchors.


----------



## Frank DuVal (Feb 6, 2009)

Screws and Tools (Impact Bits):
McFeely's

mcfeelys.com/search/?q=impact+bits

They are in Virginia, but do carry Robbies.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Frank DuVal said:


> Screws and Tools (Impact Bits):
> McFeely's
> 
> mcfeelys.com/search/?q=impact+bits
> ...


Sounds like a place Hack would enjoy  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

$1-3 for a 1" bit? They could McFeely my nut.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> $1-3 for a 1" bit? They could McFeely my nut.


Festool are those $500 cordless tools the This Old House guys like....you know the bits are gonna cost like the tools.


----------

